# warning - dog butt pictures. What is this?



## renaelock (Oct 6, 2010)

My dog was scooting today and I have to express his anal glands almost regurarly so I did and thats when I realized he's a little sore or something back there. It just looks like the outer skin is red and swollen not that it's prolapsed or anything. Did he get stung by a bee or something? I'm going to keep an eye on it but I can't bring him to the vet until monday or tuesday if I have to so I want to make sure it's not an emergency which I don't think it is, but I thought I'd ask..


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

An abscessed gland perhaps?


----------



## renaelock (Oct 6, 2010)

It's not an anal gland it's right at the top, it's like the skin on his top butthole part (sorry for my crazy terms) is irritated somehow? I did his anal glands and they were fine.


----------

